# 60 bird goose hunt, shooting DECOYING birds!



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

The snows played this morning! Nothing beats shooting decoying geese.

Still needing a full party for Wed and Fri for anyone interested. 
$225 per person, 6ppl minimum for a private party

To book or get more details, contact:
Daniel 9792405312
Nick 9792401639
Email: [email protected]
Website: www.run-n-gunadventures.com


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Thursday's group just had to move to Friday. So Wed and Thur are wide open for a group to goose hunt. Forecast is calling for cooler temps which will make them hungry.


----------

